# Strength & Conditioning for the Martial Arts/Combat Sports



## Shai Hulud

The title subject of this thread is something we all have to live with as martial artists/practitioners/combat athletes. To some, it's a supplement to increase performance; to others, it's the end goal (fitness & health).

So how do you do it? How do you train for strength, endurance and/or cardiovascular health for your chosen martial art? What's your attitude or philosophy in approaching it?

I practice Sambo at a proper gym/school here in St. Petersburg, so my S&C routines are usually fixed and at the very least adjusted by my instructors to suit the art. I train 3x a week (M/W/F; 7pm onwards), with each session roughly 2.5-3.5 hours long (3.5 if I'm feeling 100%). Each session opens with 10 minutes of static stretching, and another 10 for joint mobility exercises. [EDIT: breakfalls and rolls are drilled before isolated drills. That takes about 10-15 minutes too!] Approximately 30-45 minutes is then spent drilling different grappling techniques (I'm still something of a novice in the sport, and striking techniques are taught in the higher ranks, so I don't worry about those yet) in isolation with light to medium resistance. The next 30min to 1hr is devoted to sparring and having instructors observe and sometimes step in to correct me in the process.

What follows is about 15-20 minutes** of conditioning work to gas me out for endurance. It's heavily structured so I can break it down here:

- 3 min sledgehammer training
- 8 min Kettlebell workout (Tabata Protocol; mostly pulls e.g. swings, snatches, high pulls and cleans; HIIT)
- 2 min sandbag work (fireman's carries and dead-lifts)

I wrap it up with stretching. I don't really do anything on Tuesdays and Thursdays to let myself recover (I still have graduate school and part time work on the side). I do work out at my flat on Saturdays and Sunday though. Saturdays are for endurance and strength, and on Sundays I have a simple active recovery workout.

Saturdays: (long session consisting of 3 workouts each called "stations"; 15-30 minute breather between stations)

Station 1: "Noble Iron Burpees" by Patrick Jernigan, RKC II

- 2x 16kg kettlebells
- double clean+double jerk+double renegade row
- 5 sets of 5 reps

Station 2: "The Speed Triple - Fatigue Management" by Mark Toomey, RKC

- fatigue management workout consisting of snatches, pull-ups and modified push-ups

Station 3: (this last station I'll sometimes take hours to finish. I like to spread it out throughout the day, unlike stations 1 and 2 which I do first thing in the morning before breakfast)

- One-Hand Push-Ups: 1 set of 15 for each arm
- Pistol Squats (1-legged squats): 1 set of 20 for each leg
- Tactical Pull-Ups (no use of thumbs): 5 sets of 5
- Hanging Leg Raises (3 sets of 15) [leg raises done hanging from pull-up bar]
- Full Back Bridges: 2 sets of 10

Sometimes, especially if I feel like mixing it up, I'll use alternative bodyweight exercises. They're not replacements though - just temporary alternatives to keep things from getting too stale. I'm usually back to the basic 5 by the following weekend.

Sundays: (Active Recovery)

"Sunday Swings" by Chris Holder, RKC

- snatch w/ right hand
- DARC transfer swing to left hand
- snatch w/ left hand
- DARC transfer swing back to right hand

* It stops at a total of 40 snatches. This is one round. I do 4 rounds total.

I have a set of simple _movement through awareness_ exercises from Thomas Hanna and _Personal Growth_ exercises from Moshe Feldenkrais I do every morning and evening. Somewhere between meditation and cooling myself down every morning and evening. Helps keep my nervous and immune system from caving in from the strain I put on them throughout the week.

My diet is simple: little to no processed food, low-carb, high-protein and high fiber. Liver, Kale, Garlic and Broccoli feature heavily.  Currently my body fat level floats around 15-17%; every month I like to take one workout day out (usually Saturday volunteers) to set PR's for myself just so I can log them and keep track of my progress. As of March 7 I can cover 100m in approx. 28.6 seconds, deadlift approx. 150% of my body-weight, and have no problem pressing 100lb for a max of 5 reps.

Your turn, MT!

**1-2 minute breaks in between stations


----------



## K-man

Wow! I'm impressed. Truly.

I have a life outside martial arts so mine is nowhere near as impressive. I do a gym circuit class 6 days per week which consists of aerobic work, machines and dumbbells. 

Then I have my standard classes, 3 x 2.0 hours, 2 x 1.5 hours. That's a total of 15 hours per week which keeps me fit, healthy and active.


----------



## Shai Hulud

K-man said:


> Wow! I'm impressed. Truly.
> 
> I have a life outside martial arts so mine is nowhere near as impressive. I do a gym circuit class 6 days per week which consists of aerobic work, machines and dumbbells.
> 
> Then I have my standard classes, 3 x 2.0 hours, 2 x 1.5 hours. That's a total of 15 hours per week which keeps me fit, healthy and active.


Thank you!

15 hours a week is still a lot! I reckon I spend only about 11-12 hours a week. I make up for that over the weekends. 

What kind of aerobic work do you do?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

Shai Hulud said:


> So how do you do it? How do you train for strength, endurance and/or cardiovascular health for your chosen martial art? What's your attitude or philosophy in approaching it?


It depends on what skills that you want to develop. You first define your goal. You then find the path to reach to your goal.


----------



## Tgace

My WO changes through the year. I currently mix circuits of bodyweight exercises, burpees, burpees w/chins, deadlifts (355lb max single currently), weighted lunges, planks, back extensions, dumbbell lifts of various sorts, kettle bell on occasion.

Come warmer weather running will replace some of that...some xfit style circuits of running combined with KB, DL, chins etc.

I like variety....


----------



## Shai Hulud

Tgace said:


> My WO changes through the year. I currently mix circuits of bodyweight exercises, burpees, burpees w/chins, deadlifts (355lb max single currently), weighted lunges, planks, back extensions, dumbbell lifts of various sorts, kettle bell on occasion.
> 
> Come warmer weather running will replace some of that...some xfit style circuits of running combined with KB, DL, chins etc.
> 
> I like variety....


By chin you mean chin-up? _A burpee and a chin-up? _Going to have to try that one. Sounds ungodly. I sometimes substitute my push-ups or leg raises with planks, but I try to stay away from dumbbells and barbells because I don't want to get too big by lifting heavy. I do have a 24kg kettle bell though that I sometimes use for Get-Ups.


----------



## Tgace

Yes. Burpee under a bar....chin on the jump.

IMO the martial arts meme about "musclebound-ness" is vastly overplayed.


----------



## Shai Hulud

Tgace said:


> Yes. Burpee under a bar....chin on the jump.
> 
> IMO the martial arts meme about "musclebound-ness" is vastly overplayed.


It's not so much about me having anything against being musclebound. I have nothing against it. I just don't want to have to change my wardrobe. I have blouses and dresses to fit into too you know!


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

Shai Hulud said:


> It's not so much about me having anything against being musclebound. I have nothing against it. I just don't want to have to change my wardrobe. I have blouses and dresses to fit into too you know!


When I worked on my leg muscle by putting tight pressure on my indoor bike, my leg muscle got so big that none of my pants could fit me. I had to buy new knitted pants. Did that help my MA training? I don't think so.


----------



## Shai Hulud

Kung Fu Wang said:


> When I worked on my leg muscle by putting tight pressure on my indoor bike, my leg muscle got so big that none of my pants could fit me. I have to buy new knitted pants. Did that help my MA training? I don't think so.


My concern with muscle size is mostly aesthetic.  I can do up to five pistol squats while holding a 16kg kettlebell, and the cellulite's all long gone. Enough tension in the hamstrings and quads to get me by in Sambo, my knees are fine and I'm sure my patella tendons are shored up quite nicely. No need to bulk up.


----------



## Tgace

Bulking up is more a result of diet and weight and rep choice than it is a feature of weight lifting in general.


----------



## jezr74

I've just started doing Stronglifts 5x5 3 times a week (dead lift, squats, bench press, overhead press, barbell row) (3 hours), I run on the treadmill three times a week - 5 minutes brisk walk speed to warm up, then I jog-run until burnt (1.5 hours).

I practice soccer with my son (10) and netball with my daughter (8). Around 6-12 hours a week, this is cardio work for me!

HKD training is 3-5 hours a week.

I also have a b.o.b, pads, kettle bells that I will spend time with when I have spare time, and a chin up bar in the hallway that I do 1-4 chin ups every time I walk under.


----------



## Buka

Shai...

Damn, girl! Keep on keeping on. I mean, like, please. That just rocks.


----------



## Shai Hulud

jezr74 said:


> I've just started doing Stronglifts 5x5 3 times a week (dead lift, squats, bench press, overhead press, barbell row) (3 hours), I run on the treadmill three times a week - 5 minutes brisk walk speed to warm up, then I jog-run until burnt (1.5 hours).
> 
> I practice soccer with my son (10) and netball with my daughter (8). Around 6-12 hours a week, this is cardio work for me!
> 
> HKD training is 3-5 hours a week.
> 
> I also have a b.o.b, pads, kettle bells that I will spend time with when I have spare time, and a chin up bar in the hallway that I do 1-4 chin ups every time I walk under.


That's a lot of cardio! Great to see that you're balancing it all out with the strong lifts.  How taxing would you say HKD is?



Buka said:


> Shai...
> 
> Damn, girl! Keep on keeping on. I mean, like, please. That just rocks.


Gee, thanks Buka!

I normally go through 2-3 bottles of Gatorade on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays.That number can go up to 4 on Saturdays.

Do you have a weekly routine that you follow?


----------



## Jenna

Shai Hulud said:


> So how do you do it? How do you train for strength, endurance and/or cardiovascular health for your chosen martial art? What's your attitude or philosophy in approaching it?


I have not ever trained for strength beyond what gains I make from practicing my art - and this I do daily when I am able.. to me practicing my art *as I intend to use it* is the only training.. i understand this is not the way for each different person and but I should like to ask why is it a good thing to go beyond the training gains made while practicing the art??

For me targeted strength work (above what comes from practicing my art) is disturbing to the physiology and dysfunctional to me or to my art as I practice it..  Jx


----------



## K-man

Shai Hulud said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 15 hours a week is still a lot! I reckon I spend only about 11-12 hours a week. I make up for that over the weekends.
> 
> What kind of aerobic work do you do?


Mainly skipping and exercise bike plus some group aerobics, step work etc (burpees I hate and they aren't good for my knees).  Over a week I have four different instructors taking the sessions so every session is different. I used to jog as well but these days with all my friends having joint replacements I'm protecting my knees from unnecessary stress.


----------



## Tgace

Martial Artists seem to be among the few (excepting some arts of course) athletic practitioners who routinely think conditioning beyond their sport is detrimental.

I think too many people confuse bodybuilding with resistance training for athletic improvement.....


----------



## Tgace

Sarkartraining 5 strength training myths in martial arts


----------



## Shai Hulud

Jenna said:


> I have not ever trained for strength beyond what gains I make from practicing my art - and this I do daily when I am able.. to me practicing my art *as I intend to use it* is the only training.. i understand this is not the way for each different person and but I should like to ask why is it a good thing to go beyond the training gains made while practicing the art??
> 
> For me targeted strength work (above what comes from practicing my art) is disturbing to the physiology and dysfunctional to me or to my art as I practice it..  Jx


How is it disturbing to the human physiology? Even outside the martial arts, practicing quick ballistic-style lifts coupled with slow, grinding presses has been proven to transform the average joe into someone superhuman when practiced diligently and progressively over time. It burns fat, builds muscle, improves cardiovascular health, is good for your heart and does wonders for tendons, ligaments and bones.


K-man said:


> Mainly skipping and exercise bike plus some group aerobics, step work etc (burpees I hate and they aren't good for my knees).  Over a week I have four different instructors taking the sessions so every session is different. I used to jog as well but these days with all my friends having joint replacements I'm protecting my knees from unnecessary stress.


I was under the impression you were in your 30's, at the most early 40's.

I can imagine though that the Karate routine's something of a cardio workout in itself. Kihon, Kata, Bunkai, Kumite and all.


Tgace said:


> Martial Artists seem to be among the few (excepting some arts of course) athletic practitioners who routinely think conditioning beyond their sport is detrimental.
> 
> I think too many people confuse bodybuilding with resistance training for athletic improvement.....


It might be due to the myth that resistance training slows you down. I'm always having to explain to people I coach or instruct why that isn't the case.


----------



## Shai Hulud

Tgace said:


> Sarkartraining 5 strength training myths in martial arts


#1's absolute bollocks, but it never cease to amaze me how many people seem to believe that.


----------



## Jenna

Shai Hulud said:


> How is it disturbing to the human physiology? Even outside the martial arts, practicing quick ballistic-style lifts coupled with slow, grinding presses has been proven to transform the average joe into someone superhuman when practiced diligently and progressively over time. It burns fat, builds muscle, improves cardiovascular health, is good for your heart and does wonders for tendons, ligaments and bones.


To train to increase strength would be for me to imply I am insufficient exactly as I am to practice my Aikido right now.  

I do not wish to change to fit into my art.. that is an impingement on me.. 

it was always for my art to be adaptable enough to fit me as I was as i am now and will be when older. (for each is necessarily different physiologically) and why should I change just because of the prescription of some art? Jx


----------



## Jenna

Tgace said:


> Sarkartraining 5 strength training myths in martial arts


not to argue gratuitously though since the blog article is written by a "strength and fitness enthusiast" maybe is there some investment in his busting those particular 'myths'. Jx


----------



## Tgace

Excuses....

Look, I'm not saying anyone HAS TO do anything. Don't do any exercise other than your MA training. More power to ya. Different strokes and all.

What I'm saying is the rationalization that conditioning/weight training can somehow be detrimental is poppycock.


----------



## Dinkydoo

I change up my workout every now and then. Right now i'm working to this weekly schedule:

2 x 1.5 hour kickboxing class
1 x 2 hour Mantis class

Mondays - dumbbell routine 1:

12kg
3 x 10 rep sets with each arm

Goblet Squats 
Dumbbell bench press
Dumbbell Rows
Skull Crushers
Lateral Sides
40 second side plank - one leg raised (once each side)

Dynamic Stretching

5k run or sparring

Isometic Stretching

Tuesday - kickboxing - combo of fitness/technique/sparring

Wed - dumbbell routine 2:

12kg
3 x 10 reps each arm

Bulgarian Split Squats
Shoulder Press
Diamond Pressups
Dumbbell Curls
Lying Rear Delt Raise
30 second one leg L-Sit (once each side)

Dynamic stretching

5 minute rounds of shadow/bagwork

Isometric Stretching

Thursday - Mantis Training

Friday - kickboxing class

Saturday - anything i feel like
Sunday - usually a rest day

This is usually a good solid week of training and I'm quite happy with it. I swap things out if I want to work on something technique based but try to keep 2 weight sessions and 2 cardio sessions per week as standard. If I've been out at the weekend in the pub then I dont do much on Saturday/Sunday


----------



## K-man

Shai Hulud said:


> I was under the impression you were in your 30's, at the most early 40's.


I know, and that's what it should be. Unfortunately my passport suggests otherwise.


----------



## jezr74

Shai Hulud said:


> That's a lot of cardio! Great to see that you're balancing it all out with the strong lifts.  How taxing would you say HKD is?



The level of cardio practicing with the kids will vary, but it can be in bursts. My son has no concept of playing 1 on 1 in a quarter of a field, he insists on playing the full length, those days hurt.

Most nights after HKD training, I'm a ball of sweat just trying to make it to my car to get home.


----------



## jezr74

Tgace said:


> Martial Artists seem to be among the few (excepting some arts of course) athletic practitioners who routinely think conditioning beyond their sport is detrimental.
> 
> I think too many people confuse bodybuilding with resistance training for athletic improvement.....



Totally agree, my strength training has helped me out no end in my Hapkido. I had compound fractures to C3 and 4 in my spine about 5 years ago, and was told to take things easy. I had a lot of pain when I first started HKD, and was starting to adjust everything to not put pressure on my back or neck.

As the HKD was making me stronger, I noticed my back pain was starting to be less common, so figured I'd start focusing on strength, has work wonders for me strengthening the back muscles and body in general. I have better control, better structure for falls, rolls and take downs now, and can grapple a lot longer giving me more time to work escapes or submissions since I don't tap out as quick. It definitely has not impeded my training but has made it better in my case.

I have not adjusted my diet so am not bulking, just replacing fat with muscle, in fact my weight has barely changed, still sitting around 95Kgs, down from 100ish. But I think that's where it will stay most likely.


----------



## Jenna

Tgace said:


> Excuses....
> 
> Look, I'm not saying anyone HAS TO do anything. Don't do any exercise other than your MA training. More power to ya. Different strokes and all.
> 
> What I'm saying is the rationalization that conditioning/weight training can somehow be detrimental is poppycock.


not sure if you are replying to me....i am not arguing with your argument.. I am only wondering why you are implying some MA practitioner -or- their martial technique is insufficient or not up to the job unless that person is able to benchpress 200% of their weight etc? 

what is wrong with them or the technique that more strength is required?? and if the technique is insufficient how does extra strength make it sufficient? Jx


----------



## Shai Hulud

K-man said:


> I know, and that's what it should be. Unfortunately my passport suggests otherwise.


Factor that I've yet to see a kangaroo of advanced age. 



Jenna said:


> not sure if you are replying to me....i am not arguing with your argument.. I am only wondering why you are implying some MA practitioner -or- their martial technique is insufficient or not up to the job unless that person is able to benchpress 200% of their weight etc?
> 
> what is wrong with them or the technique that more strength is required?? and if the technique is insufficient how does extra strength make it sufficient? Jx


Hallo, Jen.  In combat sports we have what's called "The Trinity" of Technique, Power, and Speed. Execution of a technique without the appropriate discharge of force relative not only to your technique but also to your target is just point-sparring. Immediately I imagine Xingyiquan practitioners punching with all the force of a wet towel, or Taiji practitioners who square off with perfect form but strike and parry with all the intensity of Larry King. developing strength, aside from the good it does for your circulatoru, nervous, muscular and skeletal systems, bullet-proof your technique by reinforcing it with power. 

Also, when squaring off with someone of similar or highercaliber, sometimes speed and power can make all the difference, whether we like to admit that or not.


----------



## donald1

usually if i can have a partner i like practicing arm and leg conditioning or kumite-bunkai... maybe weapon sparring  i don't know nothing about supplement stuff i just go outside and decide... im going to work out for thirty minutes or for and hour and half. i always do stretches first  even if its just ten minutes of stretches. probably practice a form or two(fix mistakes, get the memory better and make form more smooth) and run a couple miles 2-5 and anywhere between depending on how much i want to run


----------



## Jenna

Shai Hulud said:


> Factor that I've yet to see a kangaroo of advanced age.
> 
> 
> Hallo, Jen.  In combat sports we have what's called "The Trinity" of Technique, Power, and Speed. Execution of a technique without the appropriate discharge of force relative not only to your technique but also to your target is just point-sparring. Immediately I imagine Xingyiquan practitioners punching with all the force of a wet towel, or Taiji practitioners who square off with perfect form but strike and parry with all the intensity of Larry King. developing strength, aside from the good it does for your circulatoru, nervous, muscular and skeletal systems, bullet-proof your technique by reinforcing it with power.
> 
> Also, when squaring off with someone of similar or highercaliber, sometimes speed and power can make all the difference, whether we like to admit that or not.


Hallo back SH.. Speed and power yes I agree with you about this.. Though it seems the concensus here is to equate speed and power with deadlift strength or VOMax measurements.. Tell me why is it being missed that speed and power can come through refining technique and refining and refining.. train it.. feel it where it works or where it is inefficient.. refine it.. train it.. repeat repeat.. it simply CANNOT be about purely benchpresses and kettlebells?? 

IN this case I concede I am out of step with the prevailing orthodoxy.. OK fine  and but I would rather spend what time I have refining technique to match my physique than trying to alter my physique 

If your art requires that you become stronger than you are or fitter than you are (and does not quite like you as you are right now) well that is fine if it suits you..

I am happy with my self and am happy my art PERMITS me to perform just as I am with no changes other than what is wrought in me by virtue of training its techniques..

Like some one said.. horses for courses.. each to their own and happy to openly share opinion  Jxxx


----------



## Tgace

"Technique" doesn't provide speed or power. Your muscles provide all movement for your body. All technique provides is an efficient movement to make the most of what you have. Techinque is always going to be limited by the fitness/strength/condition of your body.

Professional Football players (American) don't reach the peak of their abilities by playing football alone. Exercise and human performance development is pretty solid science. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shai Hulud

donald1 said:


> usually if i can have a partner i like practicing arm and leg conditioning or kumite-bunkai... maybe weapon sparring  i don't know nothing about supplement stuff i just go outside and decide... im going to work out for thirty minutes or for and hour and half. i always do stretches first  even if its just ten minutes of stretches. probably practice a form or two(fix mistakes, get the memory better and make form more smooth) and run a couple miles 2-5 and anywhere between depending on how much i want to run


Weapon sparring for cardio. I should look into that.


----------



## Andrew Green

Jenna said:


> I have not ever trained for strength beyond what gains I make from practicing my art - and this I do daily when I am able.. to me practicing my art *as I intend to use it* is the only training.. i understand this is not the way for each different person and but I should like to ask why is it a good thing to go beyond the training gains made while practicing the art??
> 
> For me targeted strength work (above what comes from practicing my art) is disturbing to the physiology and dysfunctional to me or to my art as I practice it..  Jx



I'm going to suggest a different way of looking at that.  In any activity we do things repetitively and in specific ways.  The goal of a S&C regime is to not just improve our ability to do those things, but to correct imbalances that occur from doing them and let us keep doing them with less risk of injury.  

For example, a lot of striking based arts tend to neglect pulling exercises.  They will throw punches, do pushups for days, but largely neglect the back.  This should be counter-balanced with rowing like exercises.  

S&C is not just about getting stronger at what you already do, it's about filling in the holes of what you are not doing as well and keeping your body balanced so that you don't injure yourself.  A lot of injuries come about because a person has overtrained one muscle group while under training another, they move the wrong way and blow out there back, knee, or shoulder, pull a hamstring, etc. because the muscles on the other side couldn't hold up to what they muscles on the other side of the movement where trying to do.

At the end of the day most people practice martial arts for health reasons, and IMO if you are not including some S&C into that you are not achieving that goal as effectively as you should be.


----------



## donald1

Shai Hulud said:


> Weapon sparring for cardio. I should look into that.


helps to start off with foam  wooden weapons tend to... hurt if you forget to block or get out the way . my favorite weapon for weapon sparring is the 6 ft bo staff  i got my distance from the opponent thus giving me time to think about what to do


----------



## Shai Hulud

Dinkydoo said:


> I change up my workout every now and then. Right now i'm working to this weekly schedule:
> 
> 2 x 1.5 hour kickboxing class
> 1 x 2 hour Mantis class
> 
> Mondays - dumbbell routine 1:
> 
> 12kg
> 3 x 10 rep sets with each arm
> 
> Goblet Squats
> Dumbbell bench press
> Dumbbell Rows
> Skull Crushers
> Lateral Sides
> 40 second side plank - one leg raised (once each side)
> 
> Dynamic Stretching
> 
> 5k run or sparring
> 
> Isometic Stretching
> 
> Tuesday - kickboxing - combo of fitness/technique/sparring
> 
> Wed - dumbbell routine 2:
> 
> 12kg
> 3 x 10 reps each arm
> 
> Bulgarian Split Squats
> Shoulder Press
> Diamond Pressups
> Dumbbell Curls
> Lying Rear Delt Raise
> 30 second one leg L-Sit (once each side)
> 
> Dynamic stretching
> 
> 5 minute rounds of shadow/bagwork
> 
> Isometric Stretching
> 
> Thursday - Mantis Training
> 
> Friday - kickboxing class
> 
> Saturday - anything i feel like
> Sunday - usually a rest day
> 
> This is usually a good solid week of training and I'm quite happy with it. I swap things out if I want to work on something technique based but try to keep 2 weight sessions and 2 cardio sessions per week as standard. If I've been out at the weekend in the pub then I dont do much on Saturday/Sunday


What's a skull crusher?

And that's a hell of a weekly routine. What martial art do you practice?


----------



## donald1

to me it sounds like a choke hold  but im pretty sure im wrong


----------



## Tgace

Skull crusher....a triceps exercise.

Lay on back on bench. Barbell held in narrow grip with arms extended like a bench press. Bend elbows till hands are just above forehead or head crown. Extend back to start position.


----------



## Tgace

Medicine ball floor slams and burpee/heavy bag drills are other things I do.

Burpee-punch combo
Burpee-kick
Burpee-elbows/knees
Etc
Etc


----------



## Dinkydoo

Shai Hulud said:


> What's a skull crusher?
> 
> And that's a hell of a weekly routine. What martial art do you practice?


Why, thank you! Its been my routine since the beginning of January and I've been getting some results I'm happy with. I sometimes sub out one of the classes for more solo stuff at home to give me more time working techniques, depending on what I feel I need to give attention to. It generally stays at that level of intensity though, whatever the current focus is.

Another poster has beaten me to it, Skull Crushers are a tricep exercise. I usually lower the weight for these and laterals. I'm pretty strong and can burn through a hell of a lot of pressups in a session but I still feel 12kg on each arm is too much for 3 sets of 10 right now.







I did a traditional(ish) style called Lau Gar (its really a hybrid) for 2 years before moving onto 7 Star Praying Mantis. I've been doing that for around 2 years too but I've been cross training at a freestlye Kickboxing club for about 12 months now in attempt to address things I felt were missing from my training. We have instructors from a variety of backgrounds (Karate, Kickboxing and a bit of Grappling) that have input into the syllabus and lesson plan which makes it quite a varied and fun system to train in. I started training there as a means to develop my sparring and to pressure test my skills more but I absolutely love it, and its influenced how I now approach my MA training significantly.


----------



## donald1

Tgace said:


> Skull crusher....a triceps exercise.
> 
> Lay on back on bench. Barbell held in narrow grip with arms extended like a bench press. Bend elbows till hands are just above forehead or head crown. Extend back to start position.



oh! i know what that is, i just... didn't know they had a name for it


----------



## Shai Hulud

donald1 said:


> oh! i know what that is, i just... didn't know they had a name for it


Likewise. "Skull crusher" sounds like a press gone wrong and there's no spotter in sight.


----------



## jezr74

Whats the Tabata routine you do? (inc. times) I did it a few years back using just body mass exercises. But am thinking of playing around with it while I have some extra time each week.


----------



## Shai Hulud

jezr74 said:


> Whats the Tabata routine you do? (inc. times) I did it a few years back using just body mass exercises. But am thinking of playing around with it while I have some extra time each week.


I use two kettlebells for my Tabata routine - one 12kg bell, and another 16kg bell.

15secs - One-Hand Swings: 16kg RIGHT HAND
15secs - REST
15secs - Snatches: 12kg RIGHT HAND
15secs - REST
15secs - One-Hand Swings: 16kg LEFT LAND
15secs - REST
15secs - Snatches: 12kg LEFT LAND
15secs - REST
15secs - One-Hand Swings: 16kg RIGHT HAND
15secs - REST
15secs - Snatches: 12kg RIGHT HAND
15secs - REST
15secs - One-Hand Swings: 16kg LEFT LAND
15secs - REST
15secs - Snatches: 12kg LEFT LAND
15secs - REST

The whole routine takes approx. 4 minutes. Good metabolic workout that I guarantee will get your heart racing.


----------



## donald1

What a tabada? Sounds like weird part of a persons body ... but im almost certain thats wrong


----------



## Andrew Green

donald1 said:


> What a tabada? Sounds like weird part of a persons body ... but im almost certain thats wrong



20 seconds High Intensity work, 10 second rest, repeat.


----------



## drop bear

Tabata sparring would be interesting.


----------



## Shai Hulud

donald1 said:


> What a tabada? Sounds like weird part of a persons body ... but im almost certain thats wrong


Sounds like something to be found in the cranial cavity, doesn't it? IIRC, the bloke who designed it was Japanese. It's a form of _High Intensity Interval Training_. Take any exercise (preferably appropriate for cardio or high # of repetitions - in my case it's kettlebell ballistics), and do it as hard as you can for 20 seconds, then take a 10 second rest, then do it again, you get the idea. I prefer to use a 1:1 work-rest ratio as of the moment, because I've tried the 2:1 with the 12kg and 16kg KB's and it took well over 15 minutes before my heart rate went down. Don't think I'm quite ready for that yet. 

Try it with push-ups, squats, or even burpees or mountain climbers!


drop bear said:


> Tabata sparring would be interesting.


I'm not too sure what can be crammed into 15-20 second intervals with regard to sparring, but I have incorporated a similar concept into my training. I space 5 minute gaps between rounds and squeeze in a 3-minute kettle-bell routine in between consisting of quick pulls (swings, snatches, cleans) to gas me out and force me harder. The remaining two minutes are divided into 2 1-minute breaks before and after the mini-routine. Done wonders for me endurance and work capacity since then.


----------



## drop bear

Shai Hulud said:


> Sounds like something to be found in the cranial cavity, doesn't it? IIRC, the bloke who designed it was Japanese. It's a form of _High Intensity Interval Training_. Take any exercise (preferably appropriate for cardio or high # of repetitions - in my case it's kettlebell ballistics), and do it as hard as you can for 20 seconds, then take a 10 second rest, then do it again, you get the idea. I prefer to use a 1:1 work-rest ratio as of the moment, because I've tried the 2:1 with the 12kg and 16kg KB's and it took well over 15 minutes before my heart rate went down. Don't think I'm quite ready for that yet.
> 
> Try it with push-ups, squats, or even burpees or mountain climbers!
> 
> I'm not too sure what can be crammed into 15-20 second intervals with regard to sparring, but I have incorporated a similar concept into my training. I space 5 minute gaps between rounds and squeeze in a 3-minute kettle-bell routine in between consisting of quick pulls (swings, snatches, cleans) to gas me out and force me harder. The remaining two minutes are divided into 2 1-minute breaks before and after the mini-routine. Done wonders for me endurance and work capacity since then.



I am assuming some hella pace.


----------



## Shai Hulud

drop bear said:


> I am assuming some hella pace.


Give it a shot, or come up with your own take on it and let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## drop bear

Shai Hulud said:


> Give it a shot, or come up with your own take on it and let me know how it works out for you.



We do almost that at 30 second blats.

For things like wrestling and mma where we may tend to get a bit comfortable or polite.

And just push super hard grinds.


----------



## Shai Hulud

drop bear said:


> We do almost that at 30 second blats.
> 
> For things like wrestling and mma where we may tend to get a bit comfortable or polite.
> 
> And just push super hard grinds.


You use kettle-bells too or dumbbells/barbells?


----------



## jezr74

How do you go flack knack with a kettle bell?


----------



## Shai Hulud

jezr74 said:


> How do you go flack knack with a kettle bell?


By flack knack you mean?:/

Kettlebells are best used with slow, grinding pushes (presses, get-ups, static overhead holds, etc.) and quick, snappy lifts (swings, cleans, high pulls, snatches, etc,). If you're asking how you go all out with a K-bell in a Tabata routine for example, or HIIT in general, it's with a high # of reps. In the case of the Tabata workout, it's squeezing as many repetitions in a 20-sec period. The heavier the bell, the more intense the exercise.


----------



## drop bear

Shai Hulud said:


> You use kettle-bells too or dumbbells/barbells?



We have a kettle bell/ plate routine. But we just do five minute sets.


----------



## drop bear

jezr74 said:


> How do you go flack knack with a kettle bell?



Eg. With hip swings push down on the apex.


----------



## Buka

Shai Hulud said:


> I use two kettlebells for my Tabata routine - one 12kg bell, and another 16kg bell.



Beast. Oh, yeah!


----------



## Shai Hulud

Buka said:


> Beast. Oh, yeah!


By my standards maybe, but I have students who can do it with a 20kg and 24kg pair. ☺


----------

